# [VZW] Can I restore a stock Touchwiz nandroid from CM10?



## kdg777 (Feb 22, 2012)

Will this break my phone?


----------



## Inous (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes you can, I did it just the other day.

Go here: http://samsung-updat...roid_4_0_4.html

Download that and use Odin 3.07 (http://samsung-updates.com/Odin307.zip) to flash under the PDA option.

To flash it you need to set your phone into download mode
hold VOL DWN+HOME KEY+POWER BUTTON till you see a yellow triangle, then hit the up arrow key.

once in download mode, plug into computer with odin running. Once device is detected, hit browse next to PDA.

This should flash everything including the kernel back to stock, but if you need to flash the kernel by itself heres the link to that as well. http://samsung-updat...ALF2_Kernel.zip

To flash the kernel you just use the PDA option again.

To get root again I used the 1-click root method found here :
http://forum.xda-dev...16&d=1343180117

In the 1-click root there are instructions on how to preform the root, to open the file just double click the batch file.

Hope this helps!


----------

